# Ain Shokna



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm planning a trip to Shukna next weekend. Has anyone done the drive Cairo-Shukna recently (as in after Jan25) and is it safe? Check Points? Anything I should be aware of?


----------



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

I have been this weekend. Nothing special. No check points. Perfect road conditions. It took us from zamalek to Stella door-to-door 90 min.Perfect!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

lukas said:


> I have been this weekend. Nothing special. No check points. Perfect road conditions. It took us from zamalek to Stella door-to-door 90 min.Perfect!


Daughter, mother inlay, delivery guy , all been no problems,
Sharm and hurghada as well, not many folks there but road no problems.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

THank you both 
I NEED BEACH!


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Some friends have recently done the highway and had no problems although it has been quite dangerous in the previous weeks. I have been told about cars (3 cases that I know about) on the highway been pulled out the road and people injured. Last week, there was nobody guarding the AinElSukna police station (the one by the sea on the direction of Porto Sukna) and no police on the road. Compounds around there had not suffered from the riots but roads at night are still not safe. I was told not to stop for any reason on the road (also on the highway) and to watch out when cars overcome you. I will probably spend the day there on Friday !!


----------

